# Some things in bloom



## AdamD (Mar 28, 2016)

Not much going on these days. I went from over one hundred plants, to seven, now nine. The paphs were birthday presents, in bloom, the thought was nice. The phal is a NoID, 20 flowers this go around.













This is a picture from Marilyn, I gave her this Lady Isabel (along with many other things I may want back one day) when I thinned the collection. Turned out pretty good, not a knockout, but not bad.





This is a hybrid as well, canis Boxador, clonal name 'Penny'. No parentage info, she was a rescue 





That's all for now! Thanks for looking


----------



## troy (Mar 28, 2016)

Thats a very adorable pooch!! And a pretty good lady isabel. I'm glad your doing well, one of these days the temptation is going to win and yur collection will increase


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2016)

I'd be happy with that Lady Isabel.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 29, 2016)

I didn't get to see the LI in person, wish I would have. it won Best Paph at the Omaha show I believe, but was passed for judging


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 29, 2016)

Good to see you back. Hope you have gotten the balance in your life back that you were wanting.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice plants and pooch too!


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Heather (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Adam! Nice to see you! There's something to be said for a small collection. LI turned out nice - and went to a fine (temporary) home! 

Cute pup! How old is she?


----------



## AdamD (Mar 29, 2016)

Heather said:


> Hi Adam! Nice to see you! There's something to be said for a small collection. LI turned out nice - and went to a fine (temporary) home!
> 
> Cute pup! How old is she?



Thanks Heather. Nice to see you too, lurker 

Penny's about 4 months now. Got weighed today at 26 lbs. She's the kids' best friend. Mission accomplished


----------



## AdamD (Mar 29, 2016)

CambriaWhat said:


> Good to see you back. Hope you have gotten the balance in your life back that you were wanting.



Thanks! It's getting better all the time.


----------

